# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  вот такая ситуация

## loomp

Я вообще никогда не думал покончить жизнь самоубийством, но в данной ситуации я не вижу альтернативы
Дело в том, что у меня подозрение на рак, (которые я узнаю через 3 недели), и если он все-таки подтвердится, я не хочу мучить своих родных, видеть их лица, как они смотрят на то как болезнь убивает меня, лучше я уйду сам (так погорюют 1-2 месяца, чем годами жить с этими мыслями)

----------


## Человек из будущего

Какие у вас предпосылки к этому заболеванию? С чего вы это решили? Каким образом сейчас вы чувствуете свою болезнь? Врач специалист давал такое заключение?

----------


## loomp

я это не придумал, и не я это решал, а решил врач, заключение теста кторого я получу через 3 недели, и как я говорил выше я стратегирую дальнейшие свои действия если это окажется действительностью

----------


## Nabat

Дождитесь заключения, не бегите вперед паровоза.

----------


## tempo

Какой именно рак? Что в заключении написано?
Оно, хоть и не всё, но лечится.

----------


## loomp

ребят, я сюда не болезнь обсуждать пришел, а за тем, за что банят, я указал 2 источника куда "люди обладающими знаниями" могут мне дать совет

----------


## tempo

абсолютно легальный источник
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%...BB%D0%B8%D0%BF

но, прежде чем  откушать, всё-таки стоит понять, а надо ли.

----------


## loomp

я не тупой, конечно я дождусь окончания, полной диагностики, но не уверен, что эвтаназия законна в украине

----------


## loomp

*тут был бред*

----------


## tempo

loomp, русскоязычных открытых, вроде, нет. Но можно поискать англо- или мексикоязычные. Из Китая  почтой слали, но ка как сейчас - не знаю, контроль усилен.  Наверняка, есть что-то в Евросоюзе, там, где эвтаназия ПОКА разрешена.

Мне лично абсолютно понятно желание спрятать заветную баночку под подушку, пока тело ехё на ходу. Ведь добрые родственники, в случае чего, будут подавать стакан воды, плакать в платочек и жечь в церкви свечки, от которых ровно столько же толку, как если бы их нарезать по 5см и засунуть себе в жопу.

Всё-таки, что именно говорят врачи? Рак бывает разный. У меня есть пример - моя тётя, которой удалили 3/4 желудка вместе с ракои, после чего она прожила более 40 лет и скончалась от старости.

----------


## путник

> Я вообще никогда не думал покончить жизнь самоубийством, но в данной ситуации я не вижу альтернативы
> Дело в том, что у меня подозрение на рак, (которые я узнаю через 3 недели), и если он все-таки подтвердится, я не хочу мучить своих родных, видеть их лица, как они смотрят на то как болезнь убивает меня, лучше я уйду сам (так погорюют 1-2 месяца, чем годами жить с этими мыслями)
> я понимаю, что запрещено обсуждать способы суицида, итп
> Кто сможет помочь мне напишите пожалуйста ваши отзывы, (намек понят)


 Как же я тебя понимаю.

----------

